# S&W 640 question. Newbie who's very lost.



## Tapiozona (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey there,
I just went to the range for the first time yesterday and now i'm hooked. The one gun that stood out at the range was the S&W 686. I fired it with .38 rounds and it just felt perfect plus i like the idea of being able to fire 357 rounds for fun as well. 

My question is. I can get my hands on a S&W 640 for very cheap from a close friend and I've been reading all the specs on it but I'm confused. It says the gun is chambered for .38 rounds but will also shoot 357 rounds while the 640-1 is vice versa. I've been told you can go from 357 to 38 but not from 38 to 357 so how is it that the 640 can shoot 357 rounds even? (the offical specs from the S&W website mentions both types of ammo).
I'd really really like to get this gun but I'm not so sure I'd want it if I can't fire 357 rounds, safely, from it. Can anyone explain if the gun can and will fire 357 rounds from time to time without damaging the gun or myself?

Thanks and sorry if my terminology is flawed..still new to this whole thing.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi. If the gun is chambered for .357 Magnum, it will fire .357 Magnum and .38 Special rounds safely. If the gun is chambered for .38 Special, it will ONLY fire .38 special rounds safely. So basically, if it says .357 Mag on the gun, you're fine with either. Otherwise, stick with .38's.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The M-640 is a .357mag. Look at it this way, any .357 magnum made can chamber and shoot the .38spl. Now if the revolver shoots .38spl only you can not shoot .357's in it. It's stamped on the revolver somewhere what it is cambered for. Get yourself a 4" M-686 and you got one of the best being made and it will shoot .38/.357's. The M-640's are good little revolvers but they take a lot of practice to get good with. Good luck.


----------

